
Ask HN: What sub-field should I focus on? - deathWasp271
Hi, I&#x27;m a CS university student from India and have recently finished my freshmen year. I have an age-old habit of self-studying so for the summer break I have been exploring the various subfields in CS.<p>To enumerate, these are the subfields I have encountered or even heard in passing:
-&gt; Algorithms &amp; Data Structures
-&gt; Operating Systems
-&gt; CS theory like Theory of Computation, Lambda Calculus etc
-&gt; Databases
-&gt; Graphics
-&gt; AI&#x2F;ML
-&gt; Compilers
-&gt; Web Dev technologies like React, JS Libraries, etc
-&gt; Mobile Dev
-&gt; Programming Languages<p>I am quite academically competent, so the idea of going deep does not scare me. But choosing what to go deep into and what to neglect terrifies me. I&#x27;m constantly feeling that I&#x27;m going to make a wrong choice and my technical skills would be obsolete.<p>Now I understand that in the tech industry I would have to keep learning even after graduating and that I cannot learn everything that is there to learn in CS. But that doesn&#x27;t make the choice any easier. And the more I look at the tech that gets discussed online in places like HN and the discussions that some of my peers hold, this fear intensifies.<p>What would you all suggest for me to do in such a situation? What would you do if you could do this all over again(assuming you went to college for CS, that is)?
======
tyger11
AI and ML, and data science are going to be the biggest things for the
foreseeable future, with huge earnings potential.

